# sick piranhas plz help



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey evryone, here are some pics that look exactly like what is happening to one of my fish. I don't know what it is so any info wud be much appreciated!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I looked up the old posts which that pic origionated from....
heres a handy link
heres another handy link


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

teat them with some of the meds in the links

hope they make it man


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Check your water parameters first. If everything is fine (ammonia=0, nitrite=0, nitrates under 40 ppm, ph stable and close to nuetral), then do a large water change (about 30%) and treat with an antibiotic. Maracyn Two is a good choice. Follow the directions on the box and dose for the full duration. It would also be helpful if you did a water change each time right before re-administering. As always, remove activated carbon and turn off the UV system (if you have them). Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey guys- Just an update on the situation.I lost my smallest red belly today







(found it stiff when i came home from school)







but luckily my water parameters are all completely normal and the antibiotics (maracyn and triple sulfa) seem to be working very well for my other 2 fish. I would post some pictures but i dont have a digital camera at the moment. Btw- i cant thank you guys enough for the helpful informative info. Keep up the good work! I love this site!


----------

